# Rideshare insurance in CA



## lashotgunou (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a few simple questions. Forgive me if they have already been asked on here.

1. Will my insurance (state farm) cancel me or raise my rates if they find out I am driving for Uber?
2. What is a rideshare policy? Is it in lue of personal insurance and in addition to Uber's coverage?
3. How much extra is a rideshare policy in general than comparable personal insurance?

Thanks,

And yes I understand the basics of how Uber's rideshare insurance works.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There's a member here who can definitely answer your questions. Let me tag him for you. SFAgentKyle


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

lashotgunou said:


> I have a few simple questions. Forgive me if they have already been asked on here.
> 
> 1. Will my insurance (state farm) cancel me or raise my rates if they find out I am driving for Uber?
> *Neither. If you decide to add the rideshare coverage (I highly recommend) then there is an extra cost to that.*
> ...


See response inline. You shouldn't be worried about calling your agent about this. No harm in making the call.


----------



## lashotgunou (Aug 3, 2016)

SFAgentKyle said:


> See response inline. You shouldn't be worried about calling your agent about this. No harm in making the call.


thank you.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

SFAgentKyle said:


> See response inline. You shouldn't be worried about calling your agent about this. No harm in making the call.


Kyle, I have State Farm. IK was quoted $74 per month for the TNC endorsement. My agent is slow. What does this cover? I wonder why it is necessary. as Uber already covers me through its commercial policy as soon as the app is turned on. Does SF want to charge me $74 because they know Im going to turn the app on? I also have to report my mileage to SF. How is that going to work? Will uber miles and personal miles be separated? Many questions. My agent just doesnt seem to be up to speed on this. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

MrA said:


> Kyle, I have State Farm. IK was quoted $74 per month for the TNC endorsement. My agent is slow. What does this cover? I wonder why it is necessary. as Uber already covers me through its commercial policy as soon as the app is turned on. Does SF want to charge me $74 because they know Im going to turn the app on? I also have to report my mileage to SF. How is that going to work? Will uber miles and personal miles be separated? Many questions. My agent just doesnt seem to be up to speed on this. Thank you for your insight.


For legal reasons, I have to be cautious discussing coverage's and policy details with a State Farm client on public forum. You are welcome to call my office at (877) 355-1009.


----------



## John S (Jul 8, 2016)

I am using MetroMile which has uber miles write off .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

John S said:


> I am using MetroMile which has uber miles write off .


The disadvantage with Metromile is that it covers only Uber. No other TNC driving.


----------



## John S (Jul 8, 2016)

Metromile is good for parttime drivers with uber only.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

John S said:


> I am using MetroMile which has uber miles write off .


How much do you spend per month with Metro Mile? I'm a part time driver.


----------

